# Cairo-dock



## Usaaf (Jul 14, 2009)

Hm, can anybody install cairo-dock on freebsd 7.2?

http://www.cairo-dock.org/

i have this compilation problem:

```
In file included from /usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:226,
                 from cairo-dock-config.c:12:
/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
cairo-dock-config.c:19:19: error: crypt.h: No such file or directory
In file included from cairo-dock-draw-opengl.h:9,
                 from cairo-dock-config.c:29:
/usr/local/include/GL/glu.h:287: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
cairo-dock-config.c: In function 'cairo_dock_decrypt_string':
cairo-dock-config.c:868: error: implicit declaration of function 'encrypt'
```


----------



## Usaaf (Jul 24, 2009)

My dreams come true :] 
Robert Noland want ti add cairo-dock to ports


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 5, 2009)

any news about it?


----------



## Usaaf (Dec 6, 2009)

:] if you really interested go to http://forum.lissyara.su/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=21185&p=201521&hilit=cairo#p201521


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 9, 2009)

i am very interested  i use it on linux and i am moving to FreeBSD these days, just backing up my stuff first 
but i don't know russian 
could you plz translate what you wrote in that link?


----------



## Usaaf (Dec 9, 2009)

Hm... sorry for my english
FreeBSD can run linux programs in some kind of emulator
I just install port linux-base-f10
Than, download these rpms:

```
cairo-dock-1.6.3-0.3.rc1.fc10.i386.rpm
cairo-dock-themes-1.6.3-0.3.rc1.fc10.i386.rpm
dbus-1.2.4-1.fc10.i386.rpm
dbus-glib-0.76-3.fc10.i386.rpm
dbus-libs-1.2.4-4.fc10.i386.rpm
glib2-2.18.2-3.fc10.i386.rpm
glitz-0.5.6-6.fc10.i386.rpm
gtk2-engines-2.16.1-1.fc10.i386.rpm
libcroco-0.6.1-5.fc9.i386.rpm
libgsf-1.14.10-1.fc10.i386.rpm
librsvg2-2.22.3-1.fc10.i386.rpm
libxml2-2.7.2-1.fc10.i386.rpm
```
Than, uncompress it to /usr/compat:

```
[Usaaf@freeUsaaf /usr/home/Usaaf/Downloads]$ su
[root@freeUsaaf /usr/home/Usaaf/Downloads]# cd /compat/linux/
[root@freeUsaaf /compat/linux]# rpm2cpio -q < /usr/home/Usaaf/Downloads/gtk2-engines-2.16.1-1.fc10.i386.rpm | cpio -id
```
Then run:

```
/compat/linux/usr/bin/cairo-dock
```


----------



## BeautifulFish (Dec 10, 2009)

no problem, thank you very much  
i will try it as soon as i install FreeBSD and tell you the results, i will hopefully do that later today 

*edit:*
working like charm, thanks so much :e :e


----------



## fidaj (Jan 15, 2010)

Run native cair-dock on FreeBSD...
http://www.bsdportal.ru/viewtopic.php?p=127339#127339


----------



## fidaj (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnqOuiYz_vM


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 15, 2010)

that is great!! could you please write a port for it? i can't compile it :\


```
In file included from /usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtk.h:228,
                 from cairo-dock-config.c:23:
/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0/gtk/gtkitemfactory.h:47: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
cairo-dock-config.c:30:19: error: crypt.h: No such file or directory
In file included from cairo-dock-draw-opengl.h:28,
                 from cairo-dock-config.c:40:
/usr/local/include/GL/glu.h:287: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype
cairo-dock-config.c: In function 'cairo_dock_decrypt_string':
cairo-dock-config.c:862: error: implicit declaration of function 'encrypt'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/cairo-dock-2.1.0/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/cairo-dock-2.1.0/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/cairo-dock-2.1.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/cairo-dock-2.1.0.
```


----------



## roddierod (Jan 15, 2010)

BeautifulFish said:
			
		

> that is great!! could you please write a port for it? i can't compile it :\
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I got passed that error by editing configure starting at line 15046,

```
# if test "$LIBCRYPT_LIBS" != ""; then
#  HAVE_LIBCRYPT_TRUE=
#  HAVE_LIBCRYPT_FALSE='#'
# else
  HAVE_LIBCRYPT_TRUE='#'
  HAVE_LIBCRYPT_FALSE=
#fi
```

I did this after trying libgcrypt and other with the same error.
The build fails know at


```
Making all in po
Error expanding embedded variable.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/local/tmp/cairo-dock-2.1.0.
*** Error code 1
```

It built a cairo-dock executable so I tried make install, and everything except the po directory installed. I haven't been able to see if it runs because I'm doing all this remotely.


----------



## crsd (Jan 15, 2010)

Something resembling a port (cairo-dock-core only, no plugins yet).


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks very much roddierod and crsd 
the port is working :e


----------



## Usaaf (Jan 16, 2010)

That's nice =) FreeBSD 8.0 rulez


----------



## roddierod (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's a screen. I got a few of the plugins working.





Having trouble compiling all because I get a trouble expanding embedded variable, in the src/po directory. Haven't looked into all that much(been busy). So I just compile a few of the plugins in the subdirectories and installed.


----------



## BeautifulFish (Jan 18, 2010)

i compiled many plugins too even though i don't use them, the weather plugin looks cool, but i can't compile it :\


```
applet-notifications.c: In function 'cd_weather_show_forecast_dialog':
applet-notifications.c:120: error: too many arguments to function 'cairo_dock_show_temporary_dialog_with_icon'
applet-notifications.c: In function 'cd_weather_show_current_conditions_dialog':
applet-notifications.c:155: error: too many arguments to function 'cairo_dock_show_temporary_dialog_with_icon'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /tmp/cairo-dock_plugins/weather/src.
```


----------



## fidaj (Jan 28, 2010)

I managed to compile plug-ins (except one) for cairo-dock
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVzC44vaDTI
In the near future will try to make a port ...


----------



## fidaj (Feb 1, 2010)

You can test my WIP ports (version 2.1.0)
/usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock and /usr/ports/deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins


----------



## fidaj (Mar 20, 2010)

PR deskutils/cairo-dock
PR deskutils/cairo-dock-plugins


----------



## fidaj (Mar 21, 2010)

already in the ports!


----------

